# how do you keep the hair parted?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need some help, I must be grooming wrong, I spend a great deal of time grooming Matilda and here is the problems I am having, 
After her bath I towel dry her and I put her on the grooming table and start the hair blower and begin combing her, I spray ice/ ice on her as I comb her hair while it's still wet, but she fights it she runs all over the table. I don't think I'm hurting her, she won't lay down and insists on moving around. It is so stressful, she use to be better, what am I doing wrong?
When I finally get her all brushed I try and make the part down her back, it looks great for about two seconds and then she shakes and she is a fluff, her hair is about two inches long, I am trying to grow it long but she is such a little brat, sometimes I want to give up. Do you use something to keep the hair parted? I know she has cotton hair is that the problem? It's hard to explain hope you can understand wht I'm trying to explain


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How long is Matilda's coat now? I find Lady's coat has to get to about 4 - 5 inches before it will stay parted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

two inches


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. When Mia's hair was short the part wouldn't stay either, but
now that she's getting long it just naturally parts and stays there. If Matilda's hair is only two
inches right now it might take another inch or two, but it'll happen.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My Bella Mia has cottony wavy type hair and I could never get her hair to stay parted.

Now if your baby's hair is straight... I could suggest a wonderful product. I used it to train Mr Wookie's part. I would part his hair while DAMP and dip a q-tip SLIGHTLY into the gel and dot it down the part, then gentally rub the gel in, making the part set. It was highly suggested to me by a good friend and I did this for two weeks and now anytime Mr Wookie is bathed his part returns easily. And when he shakes his part always returns.

#1 All Systems - C3 Invisible Hold Setting & Styling Gel 8 oz. 
Your Price $8.95


http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...=104&Page=2

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

> My Bella Mia has cottony wavy type hair and I could never get her hair to stay parted.
> 
> Now if your baby's hair is straight... I could suggest a wonderful product. I used it to train Mr Wookie's part. I would part his hair while DAMP and dip a q-tip SLIGHTLY into the gel and dot it down the part, then gentally rub the gel in, making the part set. It was highly suggested to me by a good friend and I did this for two weeks and now anytime Mr Wookie is bathed his part returns easily. And when he shakes his part always returns.
> 
> ...


Melanie, would this also be a good product to use on facial hair to keep it out of their eyes? 

Paula, I had the same problem when Sassy's hair was first growing out. Once it got longer it parted on it's own. Since we had her hair cut it wouldn't part, but now is getting longer, and once again is parting. She also has the cottony coat. I think Matilda's hair just needs to continue to grow a little more. She is a beautiful, stylish baby.








Pam and Sassy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its too short to hold the part. You can gel it if you want. I wouldn't bother. 

I have my dogs lay down and stay while they are blow dried. Lay down the rules and reward her. Are you yanking on her with the comb? You should just pat dry with the towel, don't rub them as you'll tangle the coat. Just pat/blot dry then to the dryer. Dry a small section at a time. I use a pin brush as I dry. Be sure you aren't using heat to dry (just luke-warm/air-temp).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Its too short to hold the part. You can gel it if you want. I wouldn't bother.
> 
> I have my dogs lay down and stay while they are blow dried. Lay down the rules and reward her. Are you yanking on her with the comb? You should just pat dry with the towel, don't rub them as you'll tangle the coat. Just pat/blot dry then to the dryer. Dry a small section at a time. I use a pin brush as I dry. Be sure you aren't using heat to dry (just luke-warm/air-temp).[/B]


I tried to get her to lie down and she would for a second so she could get her treat and then up she goes, (wheres Ceaser when you need him) I do pat dry I learned that the hard way







I try and dry a small section at a time but she goes all over the table so it's hard to work in one area. I use the warm setting, hopefully she will get better with time. I can't wait to see her looking like a maltese instead of a fluff.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Matilda sounds just like Tango! I'm trying to keep his hair long and he just hates being blow dried after his bath. He runs around the table and chews the brush because he thinks it is play time!! It makes me crazy!







His hair doesn't hold the part either, so I just let him have his natural part.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Matilda sounds just like Tango! I'm trying to keep his hair long and he just hates being blow dried after his bath. He runs around the table and chews the brush because he thinks it is play time!! It makes me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mac does exactly the same thing!!! hahahaha he loves to bite the comb I use. 
I'm really frustraded with this because he is matting so much now. 

just one question... this part is different from the natural part???
Well I didn't know anything about having to do the part on his back... but the does have one. 
Even when he shakes himself after being combed!!!
his coat is kinda funny.. I'm sure is cottony because he sometimes looks like a cotton ball... ahhahahahahahahahahaha

he looks very fluffy!!
but where the part is it looks very straight and a little silky (like his head) and even a little lighter. I wonder if he is changing coats already... 

and there's no way he will sit or lay down still. I mean, as long as I'm combing his back he is fine!
And I do reward him when he sits still for a while but then... it's gone... he thinks it's time to play... and he wants the treats... and he wants the comb... 
I tried once giving a piece of paper... he loves paper but I don't let him play with it... so it was like MAJOR TREAT. it worked once. next day he iddn't care for the paper anymore.

the biggest problem is his belly, armpits, butt... legs... hahahah everything BUT the back. 

His coat might be 3, 3 1/2 now... 

I'm thinking about cutting half of it...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=252925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heya Pam,

I might try it SPARINGLY on the face. Funny you ask, because after I posted yesterday I thought about Mr Wookie's face and thought to try it on there... but somehow my "stuff" is misplaced, so I have to find it now. I just hope I didn't leave it in Virginia.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think the hair is probably too short to hold a part. However, I would start having Matilda lay while you blow her dry. She will learn that it can be a relaxing time and not so stressful if she coorporates. Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to train the down on a table separate from the drying session. Add a stay or hold command to it, slowly extending the period. Put a hand on her to gently hold her there, wait a second, then treat. Only treat her WHILE she's lying down.


----------

